# Sunborn -- Science Fiction from Jeffrey A. Carver



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi folks! I'm new to this forum, though not to ebooks. When my novel _Sunborn_ (Book 4 of The Chaos Chronicles) was nearing publication, I put up free ebook downloads of the first three novels in the series, which were out of print in their Tor Books paper editions. You can still download those, starting with _Neptune Crossing_, from my website at http://www.starrigger.net/Downloads.htm. And now, the Tor ebook of _Sunborn_ is finally available in a Kindle edition!

Sunborn (The Chaos Chronicles)



















If you like hard far-future SF, I hope you'll give it a try.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeffrey--

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book and your first post!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature (as you've done. ) Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

You'll want to bookmark your thread as we ask authors to have only one thread per book and add to it when they have more information. Please be sure to read the fine print below for more information.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


The fine print: 
_Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome, Jeffrey!! We are so glad you found KindleBoards! We have many areas that you probably will like. Have you been to The Book Corner yet? That's the area for discussions about books (naturally  ). That's also where you will find threads about books Recommended by our Members and a list of additional sites for Book Lovers.
Then there is the Book Bazaar where our member/authors post about their books and the Writers' Cafe that has discussions about writing, publishing and many other topics. Here is a link to all the KindleBoards authors:Unofficial master list of Kindleboards Authors. That is also where you will locate Bargain Books and even Free Books threads where you can get reading material at low or no cost! Here is a link to get you started: Master list of free & under $1 titles available from Amazon.
If you have a question about your Kindle or it's usage, check out the FAQ or the forum about Tips, Tricks and Trouble Shooting . Or, just ask your question. We have many helpful and knowledgeable people here at KB and we feel there is no such thing as a "dumb" question. Questions about KindleBoards may be answered at Your guide to Forum Speak! linked from Forum tips. If not, once again, ask away! *To keep everything running smoothly, we ask that everyone read Forum decorum. There are a few points there particularly for authors.*

Another popular place is Let's Talk Kindle, where all things in the Kindle world are posted about. Be sure and check out the Photo Gallery, where pictures of members, pets, flowers, landscapes or just almost anything interesting can be found.
Have you been to the Accessories area? There you will see information about covers, skins, lights, bags, stands and many other items to allow you to personalize your Kindle.
Looking to just kill some time while you are waiting for your Kindle or if you have your kindle, want to try something different? Try INFINITY Game - Word Association or The "INFINITY" Thread: KEEP POSTING...Ready, Set,... GO!!! in the Not Quite Kindle area.
Sorry for the long post, but there is just so much to do, learn and like about KindleBoards that I just get carried away.


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks!  I'm sure I'll settle in here in a little while.  I hope there's room here for an ebook enthusiast who uses, er, a different device from a Kindle.  

Say, I put an animated gif in as my avatar. Can someone tell me how to keep the system from squashing my poor book covers into cubes like old cars??


----------



## Neekeebee (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to KB, Jeffrey!  I downloaded your books a while back--think I  heard about them right here on KB!    All readers (and authors, of course) are welcome here.  You may want to check out the "Other (non-Kindle) eReader" forum on the KB Community Center.

N


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

There doesn't seem to be a description on either the kindle or paperback page.  Can you give one?


----------



## bluefrog (Apr 6, 2010)

Thank you so much for the free books and stories.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

Way cool to have you here, I loved the Chaos Chronicles and also your BG novelization; Changeling Star and Stream of Stars were pretty neat too. I will admit to having a little more trouble getting into the Star Rigger books, though...  Need to try again.


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi, everyone! Many thanks to Verena for fixing my avatar. And I'll check out the non-Kindle section. (Disclosure: I use a Sony Reader and a pair of Dell Axim PDAs for my reading.) I've been active on the Mobileread.com forum for quite a while, and figured it was about time I dipped into this community, too.

Scarlet asked about a description of Sunborn. The review quote from PW on the product page actually works pretty well as a book description. I'd quote it here, but I gather we're not supposed to do that. So here's the description I have on my own website:



> _Mission: travel to a nebula called Starmaker. Find what is threatening not just the star nursery, but every world within a thousand light-years.
> _
> John Bandicut and his companions are tired. Would it be too much to ask for a little rest? Apparently so. They reach an interstellar waystation, only to find that it's being hammered by shock waves from the nearby Starmaker, known to Bandicut as the Great Orion Nebula. What's the cause? No one knows. But they need to find out, not only because their present shelter is threatened with destruction, but because sentient stars in the nebula are dying. And the danger could cascade across thousands of light-years, threatening uncounted worlds-including Earth.
> 
> Aboard a ship called _The Long View_, Bandicut and his band of exiles journey not just into the perils of a star-forming nebula, but into confrontation with a billion-year-old adversary of life as they know it. Whatever chance they have of stopping the terrifying Mindaru may be found only in the fiery heart of an intelligent sun.


The Chaos Chronicles started with _Neptune Crossing_, then continued with _Strange Attractors_ and _The Infinite Sea_. Those are the books I put up for free on my website. On my to-do list is to put them in the Kindle store for some modest price, to make it easier for people to grab them straight to their devices. (But there's a lot on my to-do list. One of them is to finish writing the next book in the series, _The Reefs of Time_.)

Broadly speaking, the Chaos books are character-driven hard SF. At least, they're called hard SF--but the characters are really at the heart of the story. Does that help?


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

:erks up::  OOooh, a new Chaos book?  Cool!


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Love your books, Mr. Carver! I started with the Star-Riggers.....a long time ago   and I have started the Chaos Chronicles.

Technically I still have to read Eternity's End and Infinity Link too..


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Glad to hear from everyone.  If you do go for Sunborn, I hope you enjoy it!  

(You know, I have the darnedest time finding the Reply button on this board.  I swear it hides from my eyes.) 

Chad, Eternity's End and The Infinity Link are two of my personal favorites.  Eternity's End you can download free on my website, and Infinity Link is another recent addition to the Kindle store.


----------



## Bigal-sa (Mar 27, 2010)

I'm a big fan of the Chaos Chronicles and was wondering where the sequel to Sunborn was. Glad to hear it's in the making


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Bigal-sa said:


> I'm a big fan of the Chaos Chronicles and was wondering where the sequel to Sunborn was. Glad to hear it's in the making


Yes, it's definitely in the making. Coming slowly, but surely. Just ran a new chapter past my writing group last night. Glad you like the books!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm. . . .I just randomly pulled up _Neptune's Crossing_ and started reading it yesterday. . . .not sure when I acquired it but it was quite a while ago. . . .only just started but intriguing so far. . . . .


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Hmmm. . . .I just randomly pulled up _Neptune's Crossing_ and started reading it yesterday. . . .not sure when I acquired it but it was quite a while ago. . . .only just started but intriguing so far. . . . .


Cool. Let me know what you think.

BTW, I'm in Arlington, too. Arlington, Mass. Which one are you in?


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

By the way, I'm thinking of putting my first three Chaos books (Neptune Crossing, Strange Attractors, The Infinite Sea) up on Kindle as an indie pub, for a low price.  They're currently free on my website, and would stay that way. But I was wondering if you Kindle users would generally see it as an advantage to have books where you could do the magic-wand instadownload to the Kindle, even if it cost a couple of bucks.  

Just trying to get a sense of how people feel generally, not about my specific case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeffrey. . .this is a warning only, accompanied by a free 'bump'.  The post above is only 5 days later than the post before it, which is a no-no. . . .you must wait 7 days between posts unless someone posts in the mean time.  Now, as I said, I gave you a free bump by mentioning this in thread. . .which means you are now eligible to post again.  But once you do, the 7 day counter starts over.  

In the future, 'premature' posts may be deleted without warning (though we usually at least send a PM.)

Thanks for understanding,

Ann
Book Bazaar moderator


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

JeffreyCarver said:


> By the way, I'm thinking of putting my first three Chaos books (Neptune Crossing, Strange Attractors, The Infinite Sea) up on Kindle as an indie pub, for a low price. They're currently free on my website, and would stay that way. But I was wondering if you Kindle users would generally see it as an advantage to have books where you could do the magic-wand instadownload to the Kindle, even if it cost a couple of bucks.
> 
> Just trying to get a sense of how people feel generally, not about my specific case.


I think a lot of kindle owners would rather pay a low price and get instant download with backups and syncing to other devices


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Chad Winters (#102) said:


> I think a lot of kindle owners would rather pay a low price and get instant download with backups and syncing to other devices


Hmm, I kind of thought that might be the case.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

FWIW, although I did get books from other sites early on, now I pretty much get everything from Amazon.  So, realistically, if it's not there, I'm not going to get it.  Not even if it's free.  

Of course, that's just me.


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> FWIW, although I did get books from other sites early on, now I pretty much get everything from Amazon. So, realistically, if it's not there, I'm not going to get it. Not even if it's free.


Is that because you prefer to manage your ebook collection right from your Kindle, and not even deal with having a master library on your computer?

I'm just the opposite. I prefer to browse different stores, and keep all the books, and all formats, organized in Calibre. And from there to my different readers. (Of course, I don't have a reader with easy wireless capability. My Dell Axim has the ability, but it's not easy.)


----------



## liannallama (May 29, 2009)

> But I was wondering if you Kindle users would generally see it as an advantage to have books where you could do the magic-wand instadownload to the Kindle, even if it cost a couple of bucks.


I prefer that because I find the good things while I am taking a break at work and by the time I get home I forget that there was something to get.

I will definitely check out your books! Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JeffreyCarver said:


> Is that because you prefer to manage your ebook collection right from your Kindle, and not even deal with having a master library on your computer?


Well, the extent of managing my collection is, when I see a book I want to buy, I do, and send it to Kindle. When I've read a book, I delete it and then go to my "collection" section on Amazon and put a rating and the date I finished it. This is mostly just so I know I've already read it. If I didn't get the book from Amazon, I still delete it. I'm not much of a re-reader, you see. I've only got Kindles so no need for multiple formats. If a book's not available for Kindle, I guess I won't read it.  I'll just read one of the other 600,000 instead. 

Never felt the need for Calibre, either, but if you like getting stuff from a lot of different places I see how it could be useful. . . . .

Please understand. . . .this is what works for me and I acknowledge 100% that other folks will have other views. And that's o.k.


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

I'm far too much of a dragon guarding my hoard of ebooks to take your approach, Ann!  It's the same way I feel about my paper library.  I want to know that they're all safe and protected!  Your way is probably healthier and saner.  

I can see Lianna's point about browsing and discovery habits.  

Maybe I'll bump the project higher on my to-do list, to get my current free offerings up for a low price.  What do you folks regard as a good price for something you just stumble across, by an author you don't know.  $2.99?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Having been a Navy spouse for nearly 20 years, I learned that you have to figure out what's worth moving around the world with you every 2 or 3 years.


----------



## Dennis Phillips (Jun 19, 2010)

Welcome, Jeffrey. best of success with epub!  be sure and visit the author tag exchange.


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Dennis Phillips said:


> Welcome, Jeffrey. best of success with epub! be sure and visit the author tag exchange.


Thanks. What is the author tag exchange?


----------



## JeffreyCarver (Jun 26, 2010)

Hi folks!  Life being what it is, I haven't been able to visit for a while. But I wanted to let you know that I'm in the process of getting the first three books in this series, Neptune Crossing, Strange Attractors, and The Infinite Sea, up for sale in the Kindle store. I've had to create new covers--I can't use the Tor covers because I don't have those rights for commercial use--and I finished that a couple of days ago. 

I uploaded Neptune Crossing last night.  I'm not sure when it will be live, but I'll post the news when it is. The price on these books will be $2.99, and they'll be DRM-free.


----------

